# Ich täte sagen...



## perpend

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Thread von hier abgespalten.

< .... >

*Ich täte sagen* "ich trinke einen Wein aus Deutschland".


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> My non-native instincts think that "einen deutschen Wein" isn't all that idiomatic.
> 
> Ich täte sagen "ich trinke einen Wein aus Deutschland".


Maybe.
But ''ich täte sagen'' doesn't seem that idiomatic either.


----------



## dubitans

bearded man said:


> But ''ich täte sagen'' doesn't seem that idiomatic either.


On the contrary, it's very idiomatic. I advise against it though as it's sociolectal.


----------



## bearded

dubitans said:


> On the contrary, it's very idiomatic. I advise against it though as it's sociolectal.


  Ist es insbesondere eine österreichische/süddeutsche Mundart- bzw Redewendung ?


----------



## dubitans

bearded man said:


> Ist es insbesondere eine österreichische/süddeutsche Mundart- bzw Redewendung ?


Ich halte sie - wie schon ausgeführt - für ein soziolektales Phänomen. Zu dessen Verbreitung im deutschen Sprachraum kann ich nichts beitragen; dazu müssten sich Deutsche und Schweizer äußern.
Wiener Kindern, die sich so ausdrücken, pflegt man zu sagen, sie mögen "schön sprechen", also "ich würde sagen" verwenden.
< ... >


----------



## Hutschi

Mein Vater, der aus Steinach stammt, hat das oft genutzt. Es ist der itzgründische Dialektraum im Sonneberger Bereich und gehört zu oberfränkischen Dialekten.
Er sagte es, um seine Antwort hervorzuheben, denke ich.
In Dresden habe ich es noch nicht gehört, oder ich kann mich nicht erinnern. Aktiv verwende ich es höchstens mit einem Augenzwinkern/einem schelmischen Zungenschlag.

In der Schule (ich war in den 1960ern dort) wurde die Form mit dem Hinweis (der Eselsbrücke) abgelehnt, dass man keine "Täterätätä-Sprache verwenden solle. Das zeigt, dass die Form tatsächlich auch hier verwendet wurde (sonst hätte es das Wort "Täterätätä-Sprache" nicht gegeben.)

< ... >
Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## dubitans

Hutschi said:


> In der Schule (ich war in den 1960ern dort) wurde die Form mit dem Hinweis (der Eselsbrücke) abgelehnt, dass man keine "Täterätätä-Sprache verwenden solle. Das zeigt, dass die Form tatsächlich auch hier verwendet wurde (sonst hätte es das Wort "Täterätätä-Sprache" nicht gegeben.)


In einem weiteren Sinne geht es nicht nur um K2 mit _täte/tätest/täten/tätet_, sondern um die substitutive Verwendung von _tun_ ganz allgemein:
interrogativ: _Tust du das glauben?_
affirmativ: _Ich tu es glauben._
negativ: _Ich tu es nicht glauben._

Zumindest in Österreich sind alle drei Formen zu hören, einschließlich der affirmativen:
_Ich tu gern ins Kino gehen._
Davon K2:
_Ich tät(e) gern ins Kino gehen._
Und die "verschärfte" Variante:
_Ich tat gern ins Kino gehen_​. (K2, nicht Präteritum).


----------



## ABBA Stanza

dubitans said:


> Und die "verschärfte" Variante:
> _Ich tat gern ins Kino gehen_​. (K2, nicht Präteritum).




I have to admit, you've lost me there, dubitans! I've absolutely no idea why "tat" (normally the Präteritum) should be considered a "verschärfte" version of "täte", or when this intensified form should be used. Could you enlighten me, or is it something only those born and bred in Austria can ever hope to truly understand? 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## perpend

_Ich tat gern ins Kingo gehen._

This is just based on what I've heard in Bavaria----when a person speaking heavy dialect says "täte" (meaning "würde gehen") it comes out sounding like the past tense "tat", in der Tat, but it doesn't mean the past. I wish I could write this in dialect, but "das würde ich nicht tun" could conceivably come out sounding something like "tat i nett tue". Essentially, it means "I wouldn't do that". I should probably remove my fingers from the keyboard, though, because a native speaker should be explaining this.  The discussion makes me wonder what kind of company I kept while in Bavaria, since I understand this type of speech.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, obviously "Ich tat gehen" is a form parallel to "I did go ..." it indicates the past tense.
I suppose it is available in dialects and spoken "daad" (with soft consonant and mostly with long vowel, at least the vowel has middle length were I heard it. (In the area where I heard it, it was definitely softened, but when bringing it to "Hochdeutsch" it is spoken hard and aspirated.)

Now: In standard German it is not necessary because past tense has (usually) already past tense markers.

But when the end vowels are lost and the end syllables do not indicate past tense, in the dialect regions they use often present perfect. But in some cases it might not be clear, and so they use "tat" (dad).

In "educated" language often they try to use "high" formed language, not the language of the village people. And the uneducated try to change their language to sound better. Compare "My Fair Lady".

This is the reason they say "do not say "tat" - it is similar to dativ forms like "Meiner Mutter ihr Haus" which is widespread but considered as bad German.


----------



## dubitans

ABBA Stanza said:


> I've absolutely no idea why "tat" (normally the Präteritum) should be considered a "verschärfte" version of "täte", or when this intensified form should be used.


By _verschärft_ I did not mean to say that it was an intensified form of _Konjunktiv II_. It is K2 just as _tät(e)_ is and used in the same situations. It is _verschärft_​ in that it even further deviates from standard German.

_Ich tat mich fürchten, wenn ich allein im Wald wär._




Hutschi said:


> obviously "Ich tat gehen" is a form parallell to "I did go ..." it indicates the past tense.


It does not where I hail from, so this definitely is a form that, besides being sociolectal, is also regiolectal.


----------



## manfy

Just as dubitans said, from a current day point of view you might rightfully classify this construction 'tun + infinitive' as sociolect.
However, this does not mean that it originated in certain social circles, but it just prevailed in certain circles and certain dialects and totally diappeared in some others!

If you look at Grimm's dictionary under 'thun' you find a very long description on its historic usage and under point 7 (somewhere in the middle of the long page):_7) thun mit infin. wird dann wie das mnl. doen und engl. do auxiliar verwendet zur umschreibung des einfachen verbs, manchmal mit dem nebenbegriffe des pflegens und der wiederholten handlung (s. Zarncke zu Brant 13, 6). gramm. 4, 94. _​
In some dialects - even in their modern form - this usage is still very prevalent but mainly limited to 'täte + infinitive' :
all of the phrases below mean "Ich täte sagen,..." = in proper German "Ich würde sagen, ..."
Swabian: "I tät sage,..."
Bavarian (in Bavaria): "I tat sagn,..."
Bavarian (in Austria): "I tat sagn,..." and even "I tatad sogn,..." (the latter is the *very* countryside version.)

...and just as Grimm says, this is comparable to the English "I do say ...". Hence, I'm confident in claiming that this grammatical construct has very deep roots. 

'tun + infinitive' is still prevalent in Austria's countryside, but even there it is considered "Kindergartensprache"! (and that's because many preschool kids have a tendency to use it -- NOT because they hear it so much in their environment but somehow it seems, this language logic seems to develop on its own in children's brains!)


----------



## Perseas

Here is a similar thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2600380


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich kenne aus den Dialekten im oberdeutschen Sprachraum zwei parallel verwendete Arten der Konjunktivbildung:
die eine - wie beschrieben - mittels _"täten"_, die andere mittels einer Einschiebung von _-ert-, -at-, -ärd-_ oder ähnlichem:
zum Beispiel im Fränkischen:
_ich würde sagen = 
1) iich däd sogn 
2) iich sochärd _
Eine Konjunktivbildung mit _"würden" _hingegen kommt nicht vor.
Worin sich die beiden als Konjunktive verwendeten Formen unterscheiden, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit; aber ich glaube, die Form mit _"täten"_ ist stärker betont.


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> [...] die eine - wie beschrieben - mittels _"täten"_, die andere mittels einer Einschiebung von _-ert-, -at-, -ärd-_ oder ähnlichem:
> zum Beispiel im Fränkischen:
> _ich würde sagen =
> 1) iich däd sogn
> 2) iich sochärd _


 Absolutely! I totally forgot about that!
I've heard that in various regions in Austria, too.
"I sogert, do host recht!" = "Ich würde sagen, da hast du recht!"

And since this survived in different dialects for such a long time, it is safe to assume that this used to be a standard construct in the German of the middle ages.
Now I can finally also explain where my "I tatad sogn,..." (or better "I daadert sogn,...") comes from: It is Konjunktiv 'doppelt gemoppelt' (daad + ert)  (which is not entirely uncommon in dialects)


----------



## Hutschi

I knew this form (sochärd), too - I heard it rather often as child - and it was from my aunt speaking a "fränkisch" dialect.

But "daadert" seems not to be "doppelt gemoppelt" (made double) but it is just the alternate form: tat-tät/tat-daadert)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Now I can finally also explain where my "I tatad sogn,..." (or better "I daadert sogn,...") comes from: It is Konjunktiv 'doppelt gemoppelt' (daad + ert)  (which is not entirely uncommon in dialects)


Well, _tatad _is the regular Konjunktiv of _tun _in Bavarian dialect. There is nothing "doppelt gemoppelt" in it. _Tun _is is just one of the very few verbs where the preterite and participle ablaut (_tun - tat - getan_) is still active in Bavarian but it still receives the Konjunkiv suffix; compare, e.g., the Konjunktiv of _sein_: _I warat_.



manfy said:


> And since this survived in different dialects for such a long time, it  is safe to assume that this used to be a standard construct in the  German of the middle ages.


_Do _used like an auxiliary verb is normally emphatic (_I do say so_).


----------



## perpend

Hutschi said:


> But "daadert" seems not to be "doppelt gemoppelt" (made double) but it is just the alternate form: tat-tät/tat-daadert)



I agree with Hutschi.

The use of "daadert" is just tranferring the subjunctive mood to the verb "tun". It's not a crime. I don't see any "redundancy".

I think it must be weird for kids in German-(all-kinds)speaking countries to hear that their instincts for speech don't serve them well.

The "ert" part of "daadert" isn't all that relative.

For me:
"daadert sagen/sogn" = würde sagen.

I think the "ert" part also comes into play in "nochert" / "nachert".


----------



## dubitans

There is indeed a redundancy in _daadert_ as, at least in Austria, the dialectal second subjunctive mood is not normally formed as preterite + suffix _-ert_ but as principal part of the infinitive + suffix _-ert_:

_singert;_ NOT: _sangert
laufert; _NOT: _liefert_
_sitzert; _NOT: _saßert
__hörert (heerert); _NOT: _​hörtert_
etc.

PS 
_daadert_ is heard regularly, I just wanted to say manfy was right to call it _doppelt gemoppelt_. It's "standard dialect", if that term exists, but grammatically it's an anomaly. _daad_, which also exists, is "subjunctive enough". There is, however, a "regular _-ert_ subjunctive" of _tun_ too, i.e. _duarert.

_PPS
In Vienna the _-ert_ suffix is pronounced _-at_:
_daadat/duarat
singat
laufat
sitzat
heerat

_Example:
_wenn i eam heerat/wenn i eam heern daadat_ - if I heard him
Note: dative in lieu of accusative in Viennese dialect _(eam)_


----------



## Hutschi

I see. This is interesting. It also may be I misinterpreted the words because I was one of the last in my family learning such dialects as child. But there may also be different forms in rather insulated to each other areas.

I have an additional question:

Is there a difference in the meaning between "ich würde sagen" and "ich däädert ..."?
"Ich würde sagen" has the meaning "ich denke/ich nehme an/ich bin der Meinung" in many context. 
In other context it just means "Ich würde es sagen, wenn ich könnte."
Is this the same with the "tät"-Form and the "däädert" form?


----------



## dubitans

In my area it is. Here the pronunciation is _daadat_.
_
I daadat sogn wia soitn jetz geh. - _I'd say we'd better go now.
_I daadat's da sogn, wonn i kunntat. - _I'd tell you if I could.

Note the infinitive _geh.

_


----------



## berndf

dubitans said:


> _...daadert_ is heard regularly, I just wanted to say manfy was right to call it _doppelt gemoppelt_. It's "standard dialect", if that term exists, but grammatically it's an anomaly. _daad_, which also exists, is "subjunctive enough".


I accept that adding the weak suffix _-at_ (I prefer this to the transcription _-ert_; unstressed /a/ and /er/ are merged to [ɐ] which explains why people would write _-ert _but there is no etymological reason for this transcription) is un-etymological and is redundant because with the exception of _war_ the preterite is completely lost in the indicative and the preterite stem in itself already sufficiently marks the subjunctive. I also accept that in modern dialects _tatat _and _warat _are basically the only strong subjunctives left and_ tatat _is therefore a "strange" exception. But if we go a few centuries back, there are quite a few examples of strong subjunctives with the _-at_ suffix in dialectal literature. E.g. in this text in 18th century Upper Austrian dialect by Linemayr: _...und *zrissátást* d'Goschen, má nihmt dá's; du wirst ga nöt gfrait _(_...und *zerrissest* [du dir] das Maul, man nimmt es dir; du wirst gar nicht gefragt_).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Is this the same with the "tät"-Form and the "däädert" form?





dubitans said:


> In my area it is. Here the pronunciation is _daadat.
> _


This is just the usual elimination of umlauts in Bavarian (ü>i, ö>e and ä>á). There is no difference.


----------



## berndf

To come back to the original question:





bearded man said:


> Maybe.
> But ''ich täte sagen'' doesn't seem that idiomatic either.


This is the typical form of the Bavarian paraphrastic subjunctive. It is equivalent to the form _würde sagen _in other dialects which is non-native in Bavarian. Here is an interesting article about the development of the paraphrastic subjunctive in Bavarian.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _...und *zrissátást* d'Goschen, má nihmt dá's; du wirst ga nöt gfrait _(_...und *zerrissest* [du dir] das Maul, man nimmt es dir; du wirst gar nicht gefragt_).



Das ist interessant. Ich hätte es als "und zerrissetest [du dir] das Maul/die Gusche" interpretiert. Das scheint aber eine falsch von mir übertragene Dialektform zu sein.


----------



## dubitans

Hutschi said:


> Das ist interessant. Ich hätte es als "und zerrissetest [du dir] das Maul/die Gusche" interpretiert. Das scheint aber eine falsch von mir übertragene Dialektform zu sein.


Kommt drauf an, wie man's phonetisch widergibt. 

Entscheidend für Konjunktiv II ist das -_at- _(du schreibst -_et_-): _zriss*át*ást_/_zerriss*et*est_. 

Dieses _-at-/-et-_ gibt es standardsprachlich nicht: _zerrissest

_
berndf hat natürlich recht. Was heute noch an _waarat/daadat_ zu beobachten ist (Präteritum + _-at_ statt Stammform + -_at_), war mal weiter verbreitet.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das ist interessant. Ich hätte es als "und zerrissetest [du dir] das Maul/die Gusche" interpretiert. Das scheint aber eine falsch von mir übertragene Dialektform zu sein.


Das ist auch die korrekte morphologische Analyse (_zerriss-et-est_). Die ist standarddeutsch aber natürlich falsch. Standarddeutsch gib es keinen eigenständigen Konjunktivsuffix, sondern nur verschiedene Endungen im Indikativ und im Kunjunktivs: _zerriss-(s)t _und _zerriss-est_. Mein Punkt war zu zeigen, dass die schwache Endung _-at_ (=modernes Standarddeusch _-te_, wie in _könn-te_) im Bayrischen zu einem Suffix uminterpretiert wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

Wahrscheinlich habe ich das dann aus dem Dialekt uminterpretiert mit standarddeutscher Morphologie.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> This is the typical form of the Bavarian paraphrastic subjunctive. It is equivalent to the form _würde sagen _in other dialects which is non-native in Bavarian. Here is an interesting article about the development of the paraphrastic subjunctive in Bavarian.


Danke, Bernd! Sehr interessante Untersuchung im Link! 
Dies erklärt natürlich einiges. Speziell auch, warum ich kein wirklich negatives Stigma mit der würde-Form als Ersatzkonjunktiv verbinde, auch wenn es in Stil-Richtlinien oft als verpönt bezeichnet wird.


----------

